# App-Design



## TrustMe_ImAnEngineer (19. Feb 2018)

Hey zusammen,
dies ist vielleicht nicht eine direkte Java- Frage, aber eine Frage um Java herum. Ich möchte eine App für Android entwerfen & frage mich nun, wie man den grafischen Teil hierbei übernimmt. Also Design etc. 
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen, habe auch schon ein bisschen im Internet herumgestöbert und nur soetwas wie z.B. "InVision" gefunden, aber das kann doch nicht Rätsels Lösung sein, oder doch?


----------



## mrBrown (19. Feb 2018)

Was meinst du damit mit grafischer Teil?
Den Entwurf des Designs oder die spätere Umsetzung dessen?

Für ersteres reicht uU schon ein Blatt Papier, für letzteres das dekorative Beschreiben der GUI mit XML, was in Android Studio integriert ist.


----------



## TrustMe_ImAnEngineer (20. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> für letzteres das dekorative Beschreiben der GUI mit XML, was in Android Studio integriert ist.



Also muss man XML lernen um dann zum Beispiel einen schönen Loadingscreen zu gestalten?
Oder eine (2D)- Anwendung einfach mit Grafiken zu versehen?


----------



## mrBrown (20. Feb 2018)

*sollte deklarativ und nicht dekorativ heißen -.-




TrustMe_ImAnEngineer hat gesagt.:


> Also muss man XML lernen um dann zum Beispiel einen schönen Loadingscreen zu gestalten?
> Oder eine (2D)- Anwendung einfach mit Grafiken zu versehen?


Hast du schon irgendwelche Erfahrung mit Android? Wenn nein, guck dir erst mal das an, bevor du dir über das Designen Gedanken machst 

Die Grafik kannst du natürlich auch mit Paint oder sonstwas malen, aber einbinden wirst du sie im Endeffekt mit XML. Wobei da natürlich die Frage ist, ob es rein Android werden soll, oder uU React Nativ oder Ionic oder sonstiges genutzt werden soll?


----------



## JuKu (20. Feb 2018)

Google hat für genau sowas Tutorials erstellt:
https://developer.android.com/training/index.html
https://developer.android.com/training/index.html
Am besten gehst du die Tutorials mal durch, dann erledigt sich deine Frage von selbst.


----------



## TrustMe_ImAnEngineer (20. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> uU React Nativ oder Ionic


Ich möchte nicht mit JavaScript arbeiten (vorerst zumindest). Mit Android habe ich mich schon ein wenig befasst, zumindest mit Android Studio. Da ich gestern allerdings nichts zum Thema "App-Design" im Internet auf der Stelle gefunden habe, habe ich mich den ganzen Abend herumgewälzt und mich gefragt, wie man das doch realisieren kann. Aber Dankeschön! Das Einbinden könnte man doch auch mit BufferedImage machen, oder nicht?


----------



## TrustMe_ImAnEngineer (20. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Google hat für genau sowas Tutorials erstellt:
> https://developer.android.com/training/index.html
> Am besten gehst du die Tutorials mal durch, dann erledigt sich deine Frage von selbst.



Super, danke! Das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen!


----------



## JuKu (20. Feb 2018)

TrustMe_ImAnEngineer hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte nicht mit JavaScript arbeiten (vorerst zumindest).



Brauchst du für Android auch nicht.
Ionic wäre was für progressive Web Apps. Da deine App aber nur unter Android laufen muss, ist das für dich eher irrelevant.



TrustMe_ImAnEngineer hat gesagt.:


> Das Einbinden könnte man doch auch mit BufferedImage machen, oder nicht?



Was willst du denn einbinden? Grafiken?
Dafür hat Android bereits fertige Widgets, BufferedImage brauchst du dort nicht.
Schau dir mal die Tutorials an, dann ergibt sich der Rest von alleine. So schwer ist es nicht.


----------



## mrBrown (20. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Brauchst du für Android auch nicht.
> Ionic wäre was für progressive Web Apps. Da deine App aber nur unter Android laufen muss, ist das für dich eher irrelevant.


Ionic ist auch für (Cross-Plattform) Apps gedacht, mit progressive Web Apps hat das nicht zwingend zu tun


----------



## JuKu (22. Feb 2018)

Na ich habe einem JUG Vortrag mal gehört, dass man Ionic viel für progressive (Web) Apps nutzt.
Aber vllt. habe ich da auch nur zu viel reininterpretiert.


----------

